# bicycle repair shop, war and peace show



## leo healy (Aug 3, 2019)

Hi All 
  just back a few days from the war and peace show in England, and had a great time all round , out side the fact a been, boiled, fried,satayed,burned,soaked,steamed i think at one stage we had hail stone ,anyway,on one of the occations we did get to walk around in the vintage village among the street scene, a display of wartime shops with all very autentic items on display and very infomative people whom i had agood chat with.
   There in the middle was a bicycle repair shop with some great bicycles on show,
   Also on show was a fire fighter bicycle kitted out with its gear,
 will post more pics when i get the rest a me kit sorted.


----------



## johan willaert (Aug 4, 2019)

Another view


----------



## catfish (Aug 4, 2019)

Cool!


----------



## piercer_99 (Aug 4, 2019)

nice, very nice.


----------

